#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Sp3d procedure for specification

## chandramohanm

There are three main excel files for spec preparation.


1)	Catalog data
2)	Specification data
3)	All code list

Catalogs are reference databases that contain graphic and property information about the types of
objects that you can place in your model.

Specification data includes the rules that govern how those parts are placed and connected.
We separated Piping commodity material control data excel sheet from specification data sheet for our convenience. This PCMCD sheet is useful for material description in isometrics.

All code list is used as reference sheet & contains all the code given by intergraph.
 For example  For End preparation codes given are 301 for Bevelled end.
If we have to add new code in all code list, we have to add number 10001 & above, previous numbers are reserved by Intergraph.

When creating piping specifications, we recommend that you start with an existing specification, one that
resembles the specification you need to create. For example, locate an existing specification that has similar materials, pressure ratings, end preparations, and fluid service codes and then copy and paste the existing specification to create your new piping specification, and then make the appropriate modifications.
Note :-If you do not have existing specification available then copy Ten_Specs_CatalogData.xls , Ten_Specs_SpecificationData.xls & AllCodeLists.xls from below path & do the modifications as per the requirement.
Path :- C:\Program Files\SmartPlant\3D\CatalogData\BulkLoad\DataFiles

Once the entry in excel sheet completed, bulk load the excel sheet to database. We load excel sheets in a below sequence.

1)	All code list
2)	PCMCD.xls
3)	Catalog data.xls
4)	Specification data.xls









Bulk load procedure:

1)	If we are adding 10001 & above numbers to all code list then we have to load all code list.xls first.

2)	Go to Bulkload Reference DataSee More: Sp3d procedure for specification

----------


## sokmani

InterpretHumanPipingSpec

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## SDMTEAM

*Please Help

But how to add piping & Cable Try specification*

----------


## SDMTEAM

How to add more piping specifications i have seen only4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

look this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SDMTEAM

Appendix_ Delivered Pipe Specifications.pdf (118.40 KB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but how to load????

----------

